# EDC gear



## cid (Jun 5, 2014)

I was wondering, do you always carry your dlsr with you? Or do you have some portable mirrorless/PoS setup?

If yes then please share photos/description of your optimal backpack setup. I would like to get bit inspired what is obsolete and what is necessary and why :


----------



## dstppy (Jun 5, 2014)

cid said:


> I was wondering, do you always carry your dlsr with you? Or do you have some portable mirrorless/PoS setup?
> 
> If yes then please share photos/description of your optimal backpack setup. I would like to get bit inspired what is obsolete and what is necessary and why :


I was using an S95/S100 as "in my bag" when I'm not out in the real world.

My personal opinion: anything that can get the FOV @ f/2.8 or lower and shoots raw and you're good to go. If you can always have something big, bring that.

BTW, do you mean P&S instead of PoS? Because any camera phone is a PoS : IMO


----------



## cid (Jun 5, 2014)

dstppy said:


> BTW, do you mean P&S instead of PoS? Because any camera phone is a PoS : IMO



oh yes, little typo, sorry


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't have a smart phone (my cell phone is used only for voice, no text etc.), so all my pics are with a DSLR or the EOS M. The DSLR is used for more than 90% of the shots. I only use the M if DSLRs are not allowed.


----------



## noisejammer (Jun 5, 2014)

Right now, my EDC is an OM-2 with 16FE, 28/2.8, 40/2 and 100/2 in the bag. In lieu of SD cards, there are a also a couple of spools of Acros...

My 5D2 does the commercial work and my X-E2 does for digital playing.


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 6, 2014)

I often have my 5D3 with me, but for when I don't, I use my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 phone.
I used to carry a small camera around with me (a G1X), but my phone does a reasonable job, as long as you don't want to blow the pictures up too much.


----------



## Dantana (Jun 6, 2014)

This question is related to one that I have.

I was thinking of packing my old Rebel with a kit lens in my trunk, so I always had something with me. Do I have to worry too much about heat damage or are these cameras designed to take that kind of abuse?


----------



## cellomaster27 (Jun 6, 2014)

Dantana said:


> This question is related to one that I have.
> 
> I was thinking of packing my old Rebel with a kit lens in my trunk, so I always had something with me. Do I have to worry too much about heat damage or are these cameras designed to take that kind of abuse?



The only thing I would worry about is the battery. I'd leave it out of the camera. Also, humidity is important.. You don't want foggy lens when you pull it out. I'm sure too much hear isn't good for any camera though.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 6, 2014)

Add 40mm pancake to your kit = DONE

Your current body and lenses are solid, unless you need more speed.


----------



## cid (Jun 6, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Add 40mm pancake to your kit = DONE
> 
> Your current body and lenses are solid, unless you need more speed.



yes I was thinking about this option, but if I'll byu some lens now, it'll be some faaast prime 

PS: or Sony RX1 - it's really tempting


----------



## cid (Jun 6, 2014)

what I meant with my original question was to get to know what you use and carry each and every day

so feel free to share


----------



## e17paul (Jun 6, 2014)

noisejammer said:


> Right now, my EDC is an OM-2 with 16FE, 28/2.8, 40/2 and 100/2 in the bag. In lieu of SD cards, there are a also a couple of spools of Acros...



+1

When I just want to be out and about unencumbered by the 6D, I take my OM-10 with Zuiko 24/2.8 and 50/1.4 - one lens on the camera and another in a pocket. It's amazingly lightweight and capable (in even half decent light) compared to a modern full frame setup. 

If I'm out purely for photography, I have the boot of the car as a mobile camera cupboard, or conditions are really challenging, then it's time to reach for the Canon set up. 

I have my phone for instant results, but I'm considering a 100D to use with my Canon 24 and 50 lenses at social occasions where I don't want the camera to dominate.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 6, 2014)

cid said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Add 40mm pancake to your kit = DONE
> ...



My wife uses RX1, she likes it a lot.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 6, 2014)

cid said:


> what I meant with my original question was to get to know what you use and carry each and every day
> 
> so feel free to share



I apologize for being off topic.

I'm using this to hold all my gear, except 400mm f2.8 IS II: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/611107-REG/Lowepro_LP36033_PWW_Pro_Roller_x200_Case.html I always have 24-70 II + 70-200 f2.8 IS II attached to x2 5D III at all time. The primes are in the bag when needed.

Since I like to have all the gear with me including 400mm, I'm thinking this: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/967310-REG/think_tank_photo_576_30_high_volume_rolling.html


----------



## Dantana (Jun 10, 2014)

cellomaster27 said:


> Dantana said:
> 
> 
> > This question is related to one that I have.
> ...



Didn't think about the battery. Thanks for that.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 10, 2014)

cid said:


> I was wondering, do you always carry your dlsr with you? Or do you have some portable mirrorless/PoS setup?
> 
> If yes then please share photos/description of your optimal backpack setup. I would like to get bit inspired what is obsolete and what is necessary and why :


My daily life is pretty boring and the little camera on Nexus 5 phone is plenty for those potential alien abduction or KimYe sightings


----------



## dcm (Jun 10, 2014)

Everyday? Depends.

1) iphone 5S because its always in my pocket, even when I'm not expecting to take any photos. ultimate backup plan for everyday

2) M for traveling light (hiking/biking/fishing/...) or just around town and feel an opportunity might present itself (particularly when grandkid will be around). Not quite everyday, but getting more frequent.


----------



## cid (Jun 10, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering, do you always carry your dlsr with you? Or do you have some portable mirrorless/PoS setup?
> ...



there will be no candid alien portraits 400mm @f/2.8? strange to hear that here ???


----------



## cid (Jun 10, 2014)

cid said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > cid said:
> ...



on the other hand maybe neuro can take care about this business ;D


----------



## Renaissance (Jun 11, 2014)

Tried the Sony RX series, nex 6&7, the Fuji X-e2, x100s, and X-M1, finally just settled on the SL1 
Saved me a bunch of money and still totally pleased with the results. My wife feels the same.
It'll be terrific until I get an SL2!


----------

